# Check out my music. Gypsy/folk punk



## sons of vipers (Jun 6, 2011)

Check out some recently recorded demos, and let me know what you think
http://www.facebook.com/pages/James-Duluoz/106455479441146


----------



## plagueship (Jun 10, 2011)

i can't see anything with the link besides my fb homepage. check your privacy settings?


----------



## sons of vipers (Jun 10, 2011)

should be fixed now. thanks for the heads up


----------



## plagueship (Jun 10, 2011)

this is sort of an aside, btu i think people ought to be a little more careful about tossing around the word "gypsy" since it is an actual ethnicity (or more exactly, an originally somewhat pejorative name for the roma ethnicity), and it also pertains to specific styles of music and culture developed by members of that ethnicity. 

seriously though other than that i think it's pretty neat!


----------



## bicycle (Jul 11, 2011)

are you Rom?
I like the music.


----------



## sons of vipers (Jul 11, 2011)

am I rom? I dont get it...


----------



## plagueship (Jul 20, 2011)

i think one or both of us are being asked if we're ethnically 'gypsy'.
i'm not...


----------

